# Возможно ли и как правильно укрепить мышцы спины в тренажерном зале после компрессионных переломов?



## liora08 (27 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте. В2007 году. У меня был компрессионный перелом трех позвонков на фоне перенесенного синдрома Иценко кушинга. Вместе с этим имеется скалиоз,протрузии,кифоз. Также отсутствует одно ребро (резекция ребра слева). Очень хочу ходить на фитнесс (хотя бы отдельные его виды). Тренеры говорят что необходимо сначала укрепить мышцы спины в тренажерном зале.так ли это?..если да, то какие упражнения можно выполнять.спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2016)

Начните с ЛФК и по мере повышения тренированности придете и в фитнес зал.


----------



## liora08 (28 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за ответ. К сожалению сейчас занятия лфк как то совсем не распространены. Все тренеры (по фитнесу) говорят о том,что сначала необходимо укрепить(накачать) мышцы спины и все остальные и только после этого переходить к аэробным нагрузкам..правы ли они?... и еще вопрос почему я не могу пойти сразу на занятия типа ABS(укрепление верхней части тела, занятия на ковре), ABT( укрепление нижней части тела), стрейчинг...показана ли мне аквааэробика(для всех) или поданному виду занятий тоже есть какие -либо ограничения?.Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2016)

Не важно ЧТО?
Важно КАК!


----------

